

After centuries of dispute, a theory rooted in common sense wins out - tokenadult
http://www.boston.com/ae/books/articles/2011/06/05/after_centuries_of_dispute_a_theory_rooted_in_common_sense_wins_out/

======
tokenadult
Bayes’s rule was of course the basis for pg's "A Plan for Spam,"

<http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html>

which he updated in "Better Bayesian Filtering."

<http://www.paulgraham.com/better.html>

